# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 3/13/22



## jd56 (Mar 13, 2022)

There it is, an extra hour of daylight for most of us.
Means more riding then picking for the next project.

Happy spring everyone.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not. 
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Not bike related or even a classic but, a well needed two wheeler.
A new boat trailer

Also new life vests


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 13, 2022)

A big thanks to @deepsouth (Phil) for delivering these bikes yesterday to Pete’s. Also a big thanks to @DonChristie for the Model A ND brake arm for a friend’s project. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 13, 2022)

Got a few trinkets from the New Georgia swap.


----------



## tech549 (Mar 13, 2022)

picked up some parts for a few projects!


----------



## Sven (Mar 13, 2022)

Nothing too crazy.
A pair of 26 × 2.125 tires for my 1940 Western Flyer project 


As well as this repop fender light. I started sanding the body to prime and paint one day when the temps reach above freezing.


----------



## dasberger (Mar 13, 2022)

Didn't pick anything bike related last week.  I did catch a solid case of the "meat sweats" yesterday at @onecatahula's New Georgia swap...





Big thanks to Pete and Mark as well as everyone that made it!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 13, 2022)

La France is La home again..
I found this 1934-
Huffman LaFrance planted in a garden as yard art in Roanoke Texas in 2017. Not knowing alot about it I turned a nice profit flip and moved on…..A year or so ago after reading articles from @Freqman1 and @New Mexico Brant (thank you both!) I had regrets and decided to try and purchase back( my first) The buyer agreed and now it is home with me in Colorado.  As you can see from the original photos it has been revived. Thank you Steve D on the cleaning, storage and chance to own again! All original paint-Red White and Blue! Seat is still being refurbished. Enjoy!!
Before….


















After..


----------



## Hastings (Mar 13, 2022)

Picked up these lovely ladies..1950 Panther and 1953 colorflow. Schwinn is all original paint/decals other than the sticker someass put on the chain guard.He said there’s a partial og under it..I’ll try steam or goo gone. Light blue on the color flow has been touched up a little but it’s very nicely done..working og horn/batwing. Got to drive to beautiful PA to get the jc Higgins ..after several months of negotiations.. felt like I was going to need a chopper and unmarked bills but patience paid off as they finally took my original offer. Panther took a couple months too but was right in town so I guess travel time averaged out. Couple nice upgrades for my wife.


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 13, 2022)

Circa 1892 Axtell (Manufactured in Indianapolis). Thank you Mark for letting me be next caretaker of it.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 13, 2022)

Wow, you guys really scored this week!
Nothing that exiting for me, but I did get these tires from @bikewhorder from his RRBO bike...
On my '55 for now, but may go on the Worksman...









I picked this pot up at the Thrift Store for my parents. I hope it's authentic & worth the $50 I paid for it!














My wife bought these books for me, thrift store find...





Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 13, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Didn't pick anything bike related last week.  I did catch a solid case of the "meat sweats" yesterday at @onecatahula's New Georgia swap...
> 
> View attachment 1587624
> 
> Big thanks to Pete and Mark as well as everyone that made it!



Making me hungry 🤐


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 13, 2022)

I bought a couple crusty'ol-dog relics this week on the cheap.  The high wheel is reportedly a Gormully and Jeffery.  They'll probably end up as ceiling decorations or maybe I'll repurpose the high wheel into a sign.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 13, 2022)

I have a couple of very special bicycles being shipped in a 3-4 weeks (TBA). ETA is likely mid to late April. Perhaps a 65th birthday present to myself?  Ha!! The weather will hopefully be above -1000 ( that's in metric Celsius/converts to -899 Fahrenheit) and I can at least assemble them in my non heated garage without going into toxic shock. I'm looking forward to riding and posting pics of those rides!

With the amount of snow we have, I don't anticipate clean dry streets ( will be covered in sand, gravel, salt, massive puddles) for at least 2+months. "Road rash" is a Spring ailment that goes viral on Canadian snow belt roadways, especially on motorcycles. Yes, I'm itching to ride my bicycles and fair weather cars ( Nash and Vette). Patience is a virtue. I missed that class playing "hookey" not hockey. That said, I'll wait it out until the riding is cleaner and safer. Parts, body work, paint, and healing are worse obstacles than waiting.

Until the weather plays nice, the indoor toys trickle in to pacify the collecting monster. I dig this groovy original/re-done Delta Rocket Ray in purple. It's more of a mauve pearl. VERY well done. Clean as a whistle and works perfect, dent free. "Manly yes, but I like it too". to quote a fine lassy on an old Irish Spring soap commercial.

As most of you know by now, I collect lots of goofy cool shi*. Like us all I suppose. Toys being one. I added a couple of 1969 Taiyo Japan battery op Corvette Sting ray tin cars, one boxed. Then a 1954 white "True Miniature" ( killer box!) corvette promo car 1/25 scale, and 2 Welly die cast 1/25 scale ( '63 and '57) models. Then 3 more Ertl 1/18 scale dies cast '61 vettes. Oh yeah, a very cool rare tin 1956 Ford sedan delivery "Standard Coffee" wagon Bandai Japan. Even has the original mylar plastic windshield with "no riders" decal still in place. An 8" tin brown Bandai Jag XKE and a 8" Triumph TR3 showed up this week and that '93 Fender ( '72 re-issue) Stratocaster guitar with maple scalloped fretboard ( sounds like food?).

I closed a deal on a 4' ( yes another, like the one in Bob's World Man Cave/ this will go in my garage come Spring) round Canadian Coke button yesterday. I will post pics next Sunday as I take delivery tomorrow. They are not that rare, but this one is close to mint and comes with the picture ( 1956 I think) of the building it was on for decades. It has the original bracket too!!

What a year it's been already. Insane weather and world drama. The hobby distractions are nice, but lets be thankful for the blessings we have in the more basic life privileges many have lost or don't have now, or ever did. Peace.


----------



## palepainter (Mar 13, 2022)

$25 score over weekend.  Got it for the nexus 7 speed wheelset


----------



## Nashman (Mar 13, 2022)

Overloaded pics  guess? *1993 Fender('72 reissue Strat) Yngwie Malmsteen signature Stratocaster model ST72-86DSC in excellent, 100% original condition and in perfect working order, finished in Olympic White. Made in Japan, Scalloped maple fretboard.*


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 13, 2022)

Found another New Departure Twin Streak yesterday


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 13, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Overloaded pics  guess? *1993 Fender('72 reissue Strat) Yngwie Malmsteen signature Stratocaster model ST72-86DSC in excellent, 100% original condition and in perfect working order, finished in Olympic White. Made in Japan, Scalloped maple fretboard.*View attachment 1587727
> 
> View attachment 1587721
> 
> ...



Holy smokes, what a score!!!


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 13, 2022)

Nashman that Lavender Pearl Delta Rocket is a custom paint isn't it, if not that's pretty cool. It's cool anyway either way.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 13, 2022)

Nashman said:


> What a year it's been already. Insane weather and world drama.



When you get snowed in do you just shop all day long Bob!?!  Your postman must love you, I hope you give them a nice Christmas present.
I love the Jaguars!  The Standard Coffee delivery sedan with the "no riders" window decal is sweet too.


----------



## JO BO (Mar 13, 2022)

Neat old sign trying to find some history on


----------



## Nashman (Mar 13, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Nashman that Lavender Pearl Delta Rocket is a custom paint isn't it, if not that's pretty cool. It's cool anyway either way.



YEAH, an Ebay score, reasonable price. Someone did a really good "refurbish" on a clean, straight, solid unit with Custom paint. There were traces of surface rust on the interior, so I suspect it was a bit "tatty" and the previous owner opted to re-do it in his ( or her) taste. It's already growing on me. I don't have a bike for it, but it is cool for display.  It even has the original lens/bottom pin with original side rivets.
These lights are not rare, but un-molested beyond a re-spray without rust rot or dents, serious battery/terminal corrosion is not common.  This is one of those. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 13, 2022)

Pro estate sale dealers  over looked this beaut...large floor vase "coppertone " 



 for 3 bucks😍


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 13, 2022)

I was able to go to the first real toy show in two years . Didn’t get a lot but managed to buy a few things. Just glad to to see another show running again.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 13, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> When you get snowed in do you just shop all day long Bob!?!  Your postman must love you, I hope you give them a nice Christmas present.
> I love the Jaguars!  The Standard Coffee delivery sedan with the "no riders" window decal is sweet too.



Ha!!  That is great!! Thanks on the toys.  You read my mind Brant. I was thinking the same about you!! I know you are a "road warrior" and work hard for your loot. I used to. I do let my fingers do the shopping in these snowed in times. My serious "picking" days are behind me too. It's not worth my time and effort. Quite simply, the cupboard is bare.

The thing is, good stuff is hard to find up here, especially in these modern times. The internet and "picker shows/Pawn Stars" spoiled the fun in many ways. There are more people in California than all of Canada. Sorry this is so long winded, but it's a picture of "collecting" in Canada for Cabers. Skip the following if you are bored already...lol.

In the old days ( 1980's-2000) I used to "pick" the shops, 2nd hand stores and small towns, scour the "for sale" ads, did "wanted" ads, and was on the road ( some for my job before retirement, but mixed business with picking...lol..), attended shows ( Chicago toy show, Hershey, a few antique/Model boats shows in Minneapolis, Mn., antique shops) but travel is just not what it used to be, or the "pickings". I used to have to sell to buy raising a family. We have car "swap meets" with some cool stuff to be scored, and antique shows ( few and far between/mostly beat lame stuff) I even used to rent a table/set up and sell. It was never very lucrative.

Selling forum options are few up here. Feebay is a joke now. I've been on 20 + years ( collecting over 40) as "nsuser", used to sell lots, now it's impossible with a .60 Canadian dollar, the fees, and Feebay wanting me to collect U.S. taxes? I sell a few things on KIJIJI ( like Craigs List) up here, don't do Facebook, so that's out. Most antique stores are closing because of the internet and bogus laws and hoops and regulations by bureaucrats. I can't even consign. The sweet Coke button I scored yesterday was from an antique dealer buddy who just retired/closed shop after 43 years. We used to buy and trade all the time, and I'd consign now and then.

I'd roll home in my van back in the 90's after a week away on a "sales route" in rural mid/south area of a couple to a few Canadian provinces ( I would also cross the U.S. line into the northern states of Minnesota/N. Dakota) with bikes, vintage outboard boat motors, parts, even firewood! I'd pick the shows and antique stores in Grand Forks, MN.ND. and Minneapolis on mini holidays, and even slim pickings in Vancouver, BC on the west coast, and even Seattle, Wa. a couple times ( would fly out/had Family in Vancouver). You guys have it made in populated centers and even rural for the venues and supply of neat stuff!

Yeah, our postman loves me. I'm very generous and kind to him at Xmas, and all year round. I give him gift certificates to Tim Horton's ( coffee, doughnuts, food) that he can use. Ha!


----------



## onecatahula (Mar 13, 2022)

Here are some favorites from my road trip last month; haven’t had time to post ‘till now . .


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 13, 2022)

Pete’s swap looks awesome, unfortunately on the wrong coast lol.

Got a trunk full of junk. Thanks J, T, J for all the goodies!


----------



## oldwhizzer (Mar 13, 2022)

Picked up a month ago. Early Motorcycle leather License Plate. Elgin Speedo Gooseneck.


----------



## Rollo (Mar 13, 2022)

Picked up this 1932 plate V8 slide fiddle that my buddy made ...


----------



## Nashman (Mar 13, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> Pete’s swap looks awesome, unfortunately on the wrong coast lol.
> 
> Got a trunk full of junk. Thanks J, T, J for all the goodies!
> 
> ...



*You are just teasing us with that Bike Porn!! Show us more!!*


----------



## blackcat (Mar 13, 2022)

Hello;
This morning, found in France on a  flea market of spare parts of cars and old motorcycles, a beautiful NEVEROUT lamp stamped U.S.A.




Regards;
Serge


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 13, 2022)

A set of fenders and two saddles came my way this week.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 13, 2022)

I picked up some good deals on great parts for my Hawthorne and Roadmaster! Thank you! @lgrinnings @Hoagie57 @Kickstand3 @fordmike65 
And an early Remington typewriter cheap!
Also ..I just picked up a certain prewar bike that Im working on 😉


----------



## JRE (Mar 13, 2022)

Picked up another Shelby this week. Now I need to start looking for all the hard to find parts.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 13, 2022)

Oh yeay !I forgot! I scored this original Misfits / Beastie Boys concert poster from a June NY 1982! Not mint..but rare! and sme of my FAVORITE THINGS! Misfits , Beastie Boys and CLASSIC 50s horror comic book art!! (1953 issue of Chamber of Chills) Im going to press and do a light restore then frame it..


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 13, 2022)

Shoot, due my road trip weariness I forgot to post my most exciting new arrival!   A late teens Shaw motor kit mounted on a fabulous Davis Sewing Machine Co. bicycle.  I am thinking 1918 due to the ghost 8 above the serial number.  Special thanks to Glenn @Goldenindian for identifying the rare Davis fork which he believes to be a one year only offering.  Glen is also the contributor of the 1918 catalog image in which Davis's fork offerings for that year are shown.

Thank you to Tom Babbage for allowing me the opportunity to be the next caretaker of this lovely machine; to Jim H. @oldmtrcyc for the logistical assistance.

Tom is known as an excellent Shaw man and this was his personal machine. I have started the aging process which can be seen in the images but there is much more “time machine action' that will occur until it is finished.  I also intend on getting a set of Stuzman wood rims with metal clinchers to have a rider set of wheels for the bike.  Future pictures forthcoming!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 13, 2022)

WOW ......................There's some seriously great stuff this week !!    👍    Incredible finds  🤓   Thanks to all who shared so far 😎


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 13, 2022)

Cool Mohawk badge Snyder built


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 13, 2022)

just bought this red Hawthorne rack with working tail light to replace the green one.
someday i'll get around  to making some lenses for these.





















View attachment 1588022


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 13, 2022)

went to a small auto swap meet in Manteca today and found these two tiny gems. 

when I got back home I filled my tank with $6.00 a gallon gas.


----------



## stezell (Mar 13, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Shoot, due my road trip weariness I forgot to post my most exciting new arrival!   A late teens Shaw motor kit mounted on a fabulous Davis Sewing Machine Co. bicycle.  I am thinking 1918 due to the ghost 8 above the serial number.  Special thanks to Glenn @Goldenindian for identifying the rare Davis fork which he believes to be a one year only offering.  Glen is also the contributor of the 1918 catalog image in which Davis's fork offerings for that year are shown.
> 
> Thank you to Tom Babbage for allowing me the opportunity to be the next caretaker of this lovely machine; to Jim H. @oldmtrcyc for the logistical assistance.
> 
> ...




I do see some similarities between you and Rod, Brant. I'm sure by riding that cool machine it's going to feel like being back in time. Can't wait to see pics of you cruising around, but lookout for Morlocks. 

Sean


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 13, 2022)

Haven’t had one of these since I was a kid… And I had a TON of fun on one…. Now I’ve got kids of my own and thought this would be fun for all of us. Followed me home today, now to decide what to do with it!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 13, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Haven’t had one of these since I was a kid… And I had a TON of fun on one…. Now I’ve got kids of my own and thought this would be fun for all of us. Followed me home today, now to decide what to do with it!
> 
> View attachment 1588133




That's hardcore man!


----------



## stezell (Mar 13, 2022)

I rarely post anything, but I found this 1897 Clipper badged Grand Rapids, MI Cycle Co. built bicycle with a Wheeler saddle, painted black with original green underneath. I definitely enjoy seeing everyone else's finds. I'm not a TOC guy but I couldn't let it go. 

Sean


----------



## RPower (Mar 13, 2022)

Seat from Bob's Bicycles for my Shelby Valu restoration, badge, and more Shelbys


----------



## oldy57 (Mar 13, 2022)

No bikes or parts for me. Came across these and couldn't pass them up.


----------



## nick tures (Mar 13, 2022)

few things this week


----------



## The classic roll (Mar 13, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Shoot, due my road trip weariness I forgot to post my most exciting new arrival!   A late teens Shaw motor kit mounted on a fabulous Davis Sewing Machine Co. bicycle.  I am thinking 1918 due to the ghost 8 above the serial number.  Special thanks to Glenn @Goldenindian for identifying the rare Davis fork which he believes to be a one year only offering.  Glen is also the contributor of the 1918 catalog image in which Davis's fork offerings for that year are shown.
> 
> Thank you to Tom Babbage for allowing me the opportunity to be the next caretaker of this lovely machine; to Jim H. @oldmtrcyc for the logistical assistance.
> 
> ...



Man that’s incredible!


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 14, 2022)

Hastings said:


> Picked up these lovely ladies..1950 Panther and 1953 colorflow. Schwinn is all original paint/decals other than the sticker someass put on the chain guard.He said there’s a partial og under it..I’ll try steam or goo gone. Light blue on the color flow has been touched up a little but it’s very nicely done..working og horn/batwing. Got to drive to beautiful PA to get the jc Higgins ..after several months of negotiations.. felt like I was going to need a chopper and unmarked bills but patience paid off as they finally took my original offer. Panther took a couple months too but was right in town so I guess travel time averaged out. Couple nice upgrades for my wife.
> 
> View attachment 1587613
> 
> ...


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 14, 2022)

stezell said:


> I rarely post anything, but I found this 1897 Clipper badged Grand Rapids, MI Cycle Co. built bicycle with a Wheeler saddle, painted black with original green underneath. I definitely enjoy seeing everyone else's finds. I'm not a TOC guy but I couldn't let it go.
> 
> Sean
> View attachment 1588186
> ...



That is so stinkin cool! I don’t blame ya for picking it up! A nice TOC example is on my short list. Well done.


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 14, 2022)

I picked this up this weekend and also some smalls.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 16, 2022)

oldwhizzer said:


> Picked up a month ago. Early Motorcycle leather License Plate. Elgin Speedo Gooseneck.
> 
> View attachment 1587837
> 
> View attachment 1587838



WOW!   Amazing finds.   What's your guess on the year of that plate?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 18, 2022)

Poor picture but an excellent find-
Early Davis built Speedway Special


----------



## borgward (Mar 19, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Overloaded pics  guess? *1993 Fender('72 reissue Strat) Yngwie Malmsteen signature Stratocaster model ST72-86DSC in excellent, 100% original condition and in perfect working order, finished in Olympic White. Made in Japan, Scalloped maple fretboard.*View attachment 1587727
> 
> View attachment 1587721
> 
> ...



Nice. My Strat. Bought in 74. Paint had been stripped. Neck should be Maple. Tuners, saddle stocks had been replaced. Back in the day original tuners would break, saddle stock adjusting screws would strip out. Most people would throw away the bridge cover and the cover on the back to facilitate string change. The pickups were more radioactive than now causing the pick guard to eventually turn lightly green. All magnets are radio active to a small degree. Don't know about the high tech ones.  Has gotten greener w/time. The mystery is that #0309 is from 1954. Nobody was making fake plates back then. Why devalue a 54 by putting the I.D. plate on something more? Maybe the neck went bad or owner preferred rosewood fingerboard. You can see the original tuner screw hole pattern in one of the pic's. In any case, what ever it is it has a really great tone. Used to play it through a Silvertone Twin 12 amp. I would use a Y cord into both channels cranked all the way up for a Marshall like crunch.


----------



## Tiffany Browne (May 10, 2022)

Blue Streak said:


> Circa 1892 Axtell (Manufactured in Indianapolis). Thank you Mark for letting me be next caretaker of it.
> 
> View attachment 1587643



I was recently going through the Garford papers in Ohio, and they definitely used his saddles from the get-go. Nice bike!


----------

